
Control Flow Visualizer (CFViz): an rr / gdb plugin - ingve
https://botondballo.wordpress.com/2017/12/22/control-flow-visualizer-cfviz-an-rr-gdb-plugin/
======
coherentpony
> While designed with rr in mind, CFViz also works with vanilla gdb, with the
> limitation that it will only visualize the rest of the function’s execution
> from the point where it was invoked (since, without rr, it cannot go
> backwards to the function’s starting point).

I'm not sure this is correct. If you have a new enough version of GDB, I think
you can reverse-step and reverse-next.

~~~
db48x
GDB's built-in record and replay target is too slow to be very useful. It
laboriously breaks on every instruction, decodes it, and records its effects;
rr is much, much smarter. With GDB you might record execution for a short a
minute or two, but with rr you can record everything, all the time. It's fast
enough that you could record your every-day browsing sessions just in case you
encounter a bug.

On the other hand, you are technically correct.

